# What make is your car



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m interested in knowing what make car you all are driving. Guessing it’s mostly Japanese cars with a large minority of American


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

VW, but dirty passengers aren’t allowed to even look at it. I preserve that car like it’s a member of my family.

For rideshare I briefly drove a Chevy Cruze and then a Ford Focus. I recommend either of them, I guess, but you’re better off with a Toyota or Honda.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

My Honda Civic is trooper.... has gone through hell with uber and lyft 😂 almost done paying. I am gonna be buying Honda CR-V but not for ride sharing ! I am going Thursday to drop my civic for oil and stop to see 2017 CRV with 6k miles. I am going to keep Honda for long trip and uber. Basically run it to the ground.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I'm interested in knowing what make car you all are driving. Guessing it's mostly Japanese cars with a large minority of American


You forgot Chrysler


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You forgot Chrysler


And a dozen others. It would have been better to do it by country of origin or brand family if there has to be a poll.

Other popular rideshare brands: BMW, Mazda, Dodge, Cadillac, Lincoln &#8230;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

GMC Terrain.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> GMC Terrain.


Hey I used to own a terrain, loved the car! It was nice. The only problem my would break often. I had one of the early ones. So I am sure they have work a lot of the kinks. What year? Is it solid ?


----------



## Desperado66 (Nov 4, 2019)

Subaru. Any of you ever drive over the hill between Santa Cruz and Silicon Valley on Highway 17 in a rain storm? You'll appreciate the beauty of all wheel drive.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Hey I used to own a terrain, loved the car! It was nice. The only problem my would break often. I had one of the early ones. So I am sure they have work a lot of the kinks. What year? Is it solid ?


Mine is a 2011. 140,000 miles but looks and drives like a new car. 4 cylinder. Two tone leather interior. The passengers that do ask what year it is compliment me on the way I take care of it. They can't believe it is that old.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> Mine is a 2011. 140,000 miles but looks and drives like a new car. 4 cylinder. Two tone leather interior. The passengers that do ask what year it is compliment me on the way I take care of it. They can't believe it is that old.


I loved the interior on mine! Great car but mine like I said broke every other month, piece lemon i must it gotten. I trade in once warranty went bye


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I loved the interior on mine! Great car but mine like I said broke every other month, piece lemon i must it gotten. I trade in once warranty went bye


This is mine. The car behind it is my '89 Eldorado. Caddy has 60,000 miles on it. I baby that one.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> This is mine. The car behind it is my '89 Eldorado. Caddy has 60,000 miles on it. I baby that one.
> 
> View attachment 386896


Mine was a 2010. She went through oils changes so quick too. It got to the point the dealers service where I brought told me they never seen car come back for so many different reasons. Loved the car but my bad experience with gmc I will stay away from now. I am gonna stay in the Honda family


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Mine was a 2010. She went through oils changes so quick too. It got to the point the dealers service where I brought told me they never seen car come back for so many different reasons. Loved the car but my bad experience with gmc I will stay away from now. I am gonna stay in the Honda family


Never owned a Honda, (other than a motorcycle), currently have a Lexus, Mercury, Caddy, and GMC. In fact, I think in my 62 years I've owned everything but a Honda and Tesla.

EDIT: Some years GMC Terrain with certain engines have a recall for oil issues. Mine doesn't qualify.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

2019 Chevy Bolt.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

XL days: Mitsubishi.
X and Eats days: Ford


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I have two Jeeps, both 2018s. A Renegade which I bought before even doing rides are and a recently acquired used 2028 Wrangler with 2in lift, and 35 in tires. Renegade has held up well, just put the Wrangler into service the past week.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

2017 Highlander


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

2012 Acura. Fancy Honda. 

Whenever I go to the dealership and mention the word "Honda" they're like "oh, no, no, this is an ACURA!". 

Oh yeah? Why do all the parts say "Honda" on them -o:


----------



## Ojuice (Mar 2, 2015)

losiglow said:


> 2012 Acura. Fancy Honda.
> 
> Whenever I go to the dealership and mention the word "Honda" they're like "oh, no, no, this is an ACURA!".
> 
> Oh yeah? Why do all the parts say "Honda" on them -o:


Which Acura? I drive a '12 MDX! Just removed a panel to access a running light and panel has "HONDA" stamped on it!!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Missed out Lamborghini and Ferrari, so unfortunately I was unable to participate in the poll 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

acura is missing because? -o:


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Desperado66 said:


> Subaru. Any of you ever drive over the hill between Santa Cruz and Silicon Valley on Highway 17 in a rain storm? You'll appreciate the beauty of all wheel drive.


Awd can't save everyone from idiots on roads like that. I see Toyota's, chevys and kia's in a ditch on the way to tahoe on 50 or 88. But I'll also see an Audi or Subaru as well. Or lifted 4x4 f series or rams


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I drive a Range Rover since my Cadillac Escalade is in the shop. 😁




Now this is a lie.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SHalester said:


> acura is missing because? -o:


it's honda


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> it's honda


nope. A cousin; a better cousin. AND is always listed on its own. Honda my fanny. -o:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SHalester said:


> nope. A cousin; a better cousin. AND is always listed on its own. Honda my fanny. -o:


try fooling someone else

ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acura


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> try fooling someone else


dude, not happening. It's like saying a corvette is a GM. Acura is a stand alone and is always listed all by it's little self. FACT. Go, go check the comfort listing. Which was my point made to the OP. The fact Acura is a Honda related company is a nit.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SHalester said:


> dude, not happening. It's like saying a corvette is a GM. Acura is a stand alone and is always listed all by it's little self. FACT. Go, go check the comfort listing. Which was my point made to the OP. The fact Acura is a Honda related company is a nit.


Go home, i'm sure your mommy would love to hear it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Go home,


ah, defeated. See research clears all silly statements right up. :whistling:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> I have two Jeeps, both 2018s. A Renegade which I bought before even doing rides are and a recently acquired used 2028 Wrangler with 2in lift, and 35 in tires. Renegade has held up well, just put the Wrangler into service the past week.


2028 Wrangler? Are you from the future?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2015 Acura RDX


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

2015 Toyota Corolla LE Premium.

According to the poll, Toyota is the most popular Ant car. This explains why I can't come to a complete stop near the front entrance of a store without some Yahoo stepping off the curb and fumbling at my door handle while staring at their phone. :i'm mad:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

2016 Subaru Outback

I wish I could be like @reg barclay. When the mood strikes him, he just grabs a big stack of that moderator $$$$ out of the safe and goes down to the lambo dealership and makes it rain:cools:.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

2019 KIA Optima. I bought it new just for rideshare work, so go ahead and hate, haters. I get compliments on this car almost every day. I keep this car in immaculate condition, and have covers over just about everything. Reminds of the seventies, when you would go visit a friend and there would be clear plastic over all the furniture, the rugs, carpets and whatnot. I thought it was silly as a kid, but not anymore, because people are slobs.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> 2016 Subaru Outback


I test drove one recently. Really nice car. I don't like the CVT but otherwise it's great. It feels like a much smaller car than it is and the visibility is excellent. It is not surprisingly one of the most popular mid-priced cars in Colorado Springs.

One of the last true wagons left in the US.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I test drove one recently. Really nice car. I don't like the CVT but otherwise it's great. It feels like a much smaller car than it is and the visibility is excellent. It is not surprisingly one of the most popular mid-priced cars in Colorado Springs.
> 
> One of the last true wagons left in the US.


Yea I love it. I mean I could probably outrun it on foot the highway because &#128514; its the standard engine and not the 3.6 but that's fine. I don't need speed.

The interior is really spacious too. All the controls are pretty intuitive.

Most importantly it has a built in roof rack for fishing rods :cools: I would recommend.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea I love it. I mean I could probably outrun it on foot the highway because &#128514; its the standard engine and not the 3.6 but that's fine. I don't need speed.
> 
> The interior is really spacious too. All the controls are pretty intuitive.
> 
> Most importantly it has a built in roof rack for fishing rods :cools: I would recommend.


The 3.6 is a really nice engine. The 2.5 is barely acceptable but the fuel economy is pretty good.

I ended up getting a VW Golf.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

2014 Fusion Hybrid. Great car. Maintenance is near nonexistent. Test drove it and a Prius but didn't like the Toyota's Spartan interior. Shame they're discontinuing the model.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

This is my new old girl, 2010 Fusion, picked up this week. Anything nicer and I would be afraid to drive it for rideshare tbh. But it was a cash buy, and a very good deal. In my state Uber cars only have to be 15 years or newer, so looks like a money machine to me. Inspection on Monday.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> This is my new old girl, 2010 Fusion, picked up this week. Anything nicer and I would be afraid to drive it for rideshare tbh. But it was a *cash buy*, and a very good deal. In my state Uber cars only have to be 15 years or newer, so looks like a money machine to me. Inspection on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 391310


Well done. &#128176;


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Toyota Prius the best for uber


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My car is Kolean.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Toyota Prius the best for uber


Don't know. I have had a lot instances where the Pax says something like, "thank God you don't drive a Prius. This has so much more room."


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

You need to include the luxury brands for a comprehensive survey.


----------



## asalem123 (Dec 9, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> 2019 KIA Optima. I bought it new just for rideshare work, so go ahead and hate, haters. I get compliments on this car almost every day. I keep this car in immaculate condition, and have covers over just about everything. Reminds of the seventies, when you would go visit a friend and there would be clear plastic over all the furniture, the rugs, carpets and whatnot. I thought it was silly as a kid, but not anymore, because people are slobs.


How many miles on it


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Don't know. I have had a lot instances where the Pax says something like, "thank God you don't drive a Prius. This has so much more room."


Not for the Pax but the Prius is the best for the drivers I wish they made A Prius XL with 7 seats


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

asalem123 said:


> How many miles on it


Just over 32K. reminds me - I gotta schedule an oil change


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ojuice said:


> Which Acura? I drive a '12 MDX! Just removed a panel to access a running light and panel has "HONDA" stamped on it!!!!


Ummm because Honda makes Acura... But just a guess....

2012 BMW 750I.. That's just how we roll out here...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm because Honda makes Acura.


ah, not exactly. Acura is a luxury division OF Honda. aka chevy is a division of GM and on and on and on and on....


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ojuice said:


> Which Acura? I drive a '12 MDX! Just removed a panel to access a running light and panel has "HONDA" stamped on it!!!!


Acura has always been made by Honda it was marketed as luxury Honda one day one.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

A 2019 Jeep Compass


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ah, not exactly. Acura is a luxury division OF Honda. aka chevy is a division of GM and on and on and on and on....


Omg really.... Hyundai makes Kia... And Genesis and so on and on.... At the end of the day HONDA is the parent company.... Go take a 6 yr old to school or something...&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> . At the end of the day HONDA is the parent company


One thing you got right. Acura is a division of Honda. Good job! Now run along, ole man. &#129372;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Missed out Lamborghini and Ferrari, so unfortunately I was unable to participate in the poll &#129335;‍♂.


Luckily for me I also have cars from the makes presented. I would never Goober in a Ferrari or Lamborghini. I would however rent them out via other gig rental apps.

All of my RS rigs have been Kia.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> This is my new old girl, 2010 Fusion, picked up this week. Anything nicer and I would be afraid to drive it for rideshare tbh. But it was a cash buy, and a very good deal. In my state Uber cars only have to be 15 years or newer, so looks like a money machine to me. Inspection on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 391310


I have the exact same car. Bought it in October 2018 for 3300 at an auction. 80k then, 205k now. All r/s miles. Some stupid design decisions (remove grill to change headlight bulb? Really?) but it's holding up.



Nina2 said:


> Toyota Prius the best for uber


Not on dirt and gravel.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

No ricers for me and no Fords like the stupid Lincoln with the clever water pump. So I drive an old Buick. Cushy ride. Safe. One of the best engines ever, cast iron heads. 22 mpg and gas is cheap.


----------

